# Lowes



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Maybe everyone else allready knows this, but I discovered it over the weekend. I found this link at the bottom of the Lowes home page. They will email you a coupon for 10% off purchses up to $10,000. 

www.lowesmoving.com


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rusty

That's a great tip , saving money is always a great tip for anyone. 


Bj


----------

